# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  undescribed danionin from Burma - Danio sp. 'TW01'

## hwchoy

well seeing I've been made mod in this forum, threathened with bodily harm, and pressurised by a little budak, looks like no choice gotta work hard liaoz  :Grin:  

OK folks, you saw it here first on Aquatic Quotient an undescribed danionin from Gwa Township, Rakhine State, Myanmar

----------


## budak

not very colourful leh.... but the spot on the caudal peduncle looks unique (don't recall other danios having that). it has two whiskers also??

----------


## hwchoy

yah, one pair barbel hence _Danio_ instead of _Devario_. Colour is gold/beige with a hint of greenish over the dorsal and blue-grey on flank  :Smile: 

possibly allied with _Danio feegradei_ which also have a caudal spot.

----------


## ranmasatome

feegradei x chopre??

----------


## hwchoy

unlikely, _D. feegradei_ is from Western Burma (also Rakhine State) whereas _D. choprai_ is (I think) from the Indawgyi Lake in the northern Shan State.

----------


## Wackytpt

Hi CHoy,

Do you happened to have that in your tank?

Regards
Nicholas

----------


## benny

Very subtle colors. But definitely a nice fish to watch in the tank. Am I to assume that when the fish swims, the body color also changes with the light reflected?

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

> Hi CHoy,
> 
> Do you happened to have that in your tank?
> 
> Regards
> Nicholas


Yes Nicholas got 3 of them. They're about 4-5cm total length. Soon they will sacrifice for science and be preserved  :Angel:

----------


## hwchoy

> Very subtle colors. But definitely a nice fish to watch in the tank. Am I to assume that when the fish swims, the body color also changes with the light reflected?
> 
> Cheers,


benny, definitely a good looking schooling fish for the bright planted tank. they don't shimmer as much like _Barilius_ though.

----------


## Wackytpt

> Yes Nicholas got 3 of them. They're about 4-5cm total length. Soon they will sacrifice for science and be preserved


Was wondering where you always get all these nice fishes.
I just got some kobutai in my tank. Nice green fishes. I believe you should have them in your tank or your picture collection  :Razz: 

Regards
Nicholas

----------


## hwchoy

Haha, from a fish collector I met in Yangon. He exports to QH but these special ones may not have enough volume for export.

I got some kubotai in the same shipment as well although they look exactly like the ones you find in LFS. the only thing about the specimens in this shipment is we know exactly where they are collected.

----------


## budak

who going to describe them? Kelvin? HH? Mr Tree??  :Evil:

----------


## hwchoy

dunno, HH only interested in ngeowhee, Kelvin I think he busy with other things. Who's Mr Fish?

Anyway I'm sending the specimens to FF, so she might find time to describe them.  :Smile:

----------


## ranmasatome

Choy ah Choy... :Smile: 

i will personally hand carry back all my costa rican fish for you to take pictures... :Smile:  or bring them to your house..lol..whichever you prefer..or if you welcom..hahaha. :Smile:

----------


## hwchoy

> Choy ah Choy...
> 
> i will personally hand carry back all my costa rican fish for you to take pictures... or bring them to your house..lol..whichever you prefer..or if you welcom..hahaha.


really anot!?  :Roll Eyes:  don't make me gian only OK?

haha, costa rica maybe a bit far to carry fish back alive, but heck, never try never know  :Smile: 

what I did was to use those 1.5litre mineral water bottles to put the fishes and whatever water that is best for them. fill the bottle to ¾ so they don't slosh around too much. you can cut a bottle top to use as a funnel to help get the fish through the narrow opening. in this way you can put them in your check-in luggage without worrying about bursting and spilling.

what fishes are interesting in costa rica? livebearers and killies?  :Flame:

----------


## ranmasatome

everything i bring back will be dead though...well..except for the fishies...Don't know whats exactly there...going with a friend to some rivers and hikes...but i'm bringing my hip-waders cos i'm collecting aquatic insects as well...might as well catch fish right?? lol... will let you know la.. :Smile:  see what comes into the net...or into my traps..heehee.. :Smile:

----------


## hwchoy

fine fine bring the insects back dead  :Laughing:  just keep the fishies alive  :Smug:  well try the mineral bottle method, good if you have those oyster suitcase. you can legally carry about 3 bottles each. otherwise handcarry also can but tiring woh.

----------


## benny

Wah!! Costa Rica!! Don't forget to take lots of pictures and share with us!!

Cheers,

----------


## stormhawk

Costa Rica has some endemic cichlids, killifish and livebearers as well.

Its well worth a try to collect some of these rarely seen fish, especially the livebearers.

In true fact most of the livebearer enthusiasts are in Europe and America. Sadly, most of us here view them as "longkang" fish not worthy of more attention.

One will find some seldom to rarely seen Rivulus species of killifish in that country, including Profundulus which is also rarely to impossible to find in the hobby.

----------


## stormhawk

Choy, you're lucky to know that collector from Myanmar. The trade in their fish is somewhat controlled by the government. Most Myanmar fish are shipped via Thailand and are usually those from the border areas close to Thailand.

Getting something from Rakhine state is quite rare so to speak and in this case I'd say it was a precious opportunity to obtain the danionins.

Apart from that it would be wise to try and spawn these and not just take photos of them. In fact a series of breeding photos and fry development stages recorded in a series of photos will be helpful in any eventual description of this still-unknown (until otherwise proven) species.  :Wink:

----------


## hwchoy

> Costa Rica has some endemic cichlids, killifish and livebearers as well.
> 
> Its well worth a try to collect some of these rarely seen fish, especially the livebearers.
> 
> In true fact most of the livebearer enthusiasts are in Europe and America. Sadly, most of us here view them as "longkang" fish not worthy of more attention.
> 
> One will find some seldom to rarely seen Rivulus species of killifish in that country, including Profundulus which is also rarely to impossible to find in the hobby.



Ranmasatome! are you listening to this  :Smile:   :Jump for joy:

----------


## hwchoy

> Choy, you're lucky to know that collector from Myanmar. The trade in their fish is somewhat controlled by the government. Most Myanmar fish are shipped via Thailand and are usually those from the border areas close to Thailand.
> 
> Getting something from Rakhine state is quite rare so to speak and in this case I'd say it was a precious opportunity to obtain the danionins.
> 
> Apart from that it would be wise to try and spawn these and not just take photos of them. In fact a series of breeding photos and fry development stages recorded in a series of photos will be helpful in any eventual description of this still-unknown (until otherwise proven) species.


only have 3 specimens and I need to preserve them for Fang Fang. The collector may be attempting to breed them as well. If I get more specimens I'll let you guys try breeding them.  :Smile: 

_stormhawkii_, wait till you see the pics of _Danio feegradei_ coming up very soon.  :Smile:

----------


## stormhawk

:Razz:  , cyprinids are not in my interest range at the moment. There'll probably be some willing breeder out there. Alternatively, try to get the collector to send you pictures of a breeding group.

According to what I know, even newly imported species like _Danio choprae_ was spawned quite soon after it appeared in the trade. The Germans have an article on this I think though I may be wrong. But I do remember that they were spawned soon after their initial exportation from Myanmar.

----------


## stormhawk

According to this website , Costa Rica is home to 130 freshwater fish species.  :Grin:

----------


## hwchoy

yes I have seen a spawning paper on _Danio roseus_ too. Only thing is whether the spawning is commercially viable or only good for hobby-scale.

----------


## hwchoy

ok, the pix in the first post has been updated, now you can see the fish in a settled condition. well, they look even prettier in death!

----------

